

Ask HN: Any seasoned Double Robotics testimonials? - lmg643

I am intrigued by Double Robotics remote telepresence product. I had a colleague ask me about re-locating out of state the other day, and in the back of my mind, I was wondering if a solution like Double would be effective. I still find the concept kind of creepy, but it appears to have momentum, and when you get used to it ... it does seem practical.<p>I&#x27;m wondering if anyone in the HN community has had some extended time using one in an office setting, and can share their experience.
======
bliti
I work remotely and the idea of having a robot there as my avatar is a bit
ridiculous (this coming from someone who is very into robotics). Unless the
robot carries out any specific task (aside from standing around with your face
showing in a screen) it is a waste of resources. Plus we have very smart
phones these days that are able to do live video calls/conferencing.

